# 6 month old pup is off his food



## Claire-eddie (Dec 30, 2013)

hi all,

i went on holiday on the 11th with eddie and he didnt really eat much at all for the duration. i wasnt too worried at first as i thought he was maybe a bit wary of a new place. it carried on for the duration (about a week and a half). i then thought he maybe wasnt eating due to about 4 baby teeth falling out whilst away!
BUT!...now we are home and he still isnt eating. He is only interested in the left over cat food which we try not to give him, mainly because the cats like to graze and because i know its not very good for him to eat it.

does any one have an idea what it could be? he is perfectly happy, no sign of illness, poo fine, drinking fine, playing and running around like crazy as usual!

every day i would say its the size of half a palm of food... if im lucky

thankyou


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Oooo these little rascals have us worrying - 
Maybe he is just bored with his food - is it dry that you feed him?
You can try adding cooled boiled water or adding a bit of wet to his dry
I know mine went off theirs, through boredom I think.
We added wet & they loved it - quite often turning their noses up at dry - especially ruby who would lick all the wet from the dry and leave the rest.
If he's eating a bit and pooing then it doesn't sound like he's swallowed something to cause a blockage & he seems to like the cats wet food.
I personally would try a bit of variety to tempt him back
Is he eating treats? Or tasty bits of chicken or cheese? X


----------



## Claire-eddie (Dec 30, 2013)

hi tracy again, thanks for replying to both my threads!

i have tried him with everything!! one day he will eat my home cooked chick with rice and veg, the next he wont, then i try expensive dog food... breakthrough.... for one meal time. dry food... expensive and the best.... not interested. im spending alot of money on alot of things and nothing working. i tried the water, i tried a very weak warm human gravy, natta!

i tried him back on his raw diet today.... still nout.


its very frustrating. And costing me alot of money! im not too bothered about the money but the wastage... i will be donating the food he hasnt eaten to the rspca/ dogs trust.
people say that if u give them too many options they become fussy.... but at the end of the day, ive tried all sorts and i just want him to eat! your right, it makes me worry and i dont want him getting unwell x


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I don't think a dog would ever starve itself.
I would put his food down at meal times (pref dry so there's not so much wastage)
If he doesn't eat it - take it away.
Put the food out at the next food time, again if he doesn't eat it - take it away.
I wouldn't leave it down for him to pick over.
He should soon learn to eat it or get nothing.
I'm no expert, and mine are fairly good eaters.
Marzi may advise better, or Karen, or Kendal ... ( who I've not heard off in ages??)


----------



## Peanut (Dec 1, 2013)

I had the same issue with Peanut. That's what I think happened:

Teething was bad and painful so out went the hard food.
I bought pate/consistency food, such as nature diet.
When she didn't want it, I hand fed her and eventually would eat the bowl.

Remember, if teething is difficult for us, so it is for them. The are in pain, don't forget it.

Hand feeding initially helps them to go back to food.

Good luck.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I agree with Tracey!


----------

